# coolant for G0602



## Baithog (Mar 14, 2014)

It looks like a G0602 my be in my future. I have always used a chip brush to apply fluid stuff to the work, but it might be nice to go whole hog and do some sort of coolant delivery system with the new lathe. Is the stock drip pan deep enough for flood or maybe dribble coolant, or do I need to get something made up to put the lathe in. I suppose a mister might function better, but my air source is an oilless thing that puts an air boat to shame.

Larry


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 14, 2014)

Larry,
Depending on how thoroughly you flood the work you may be able to just use the chip pan, but I would opt for something a bit deeper to catch all the dribbles and be prepared for coolant to go virtually everywhere if you get the speed too fast.  High surface speed tends to sling coolant, so additional depth is usually better.  You might consider using a low flow rate that is just pointed at the surface where it is in contact with the bit rather than a shower like the large machines that run inside of a sealed enclosure.  Getting in and out of the enclosure to change tooling or to make adjustments will become a PITB in short order plus you still have to operate the hand wheels unless you go full CNC.  I have found deep aluminum pans at restaurant supply houses that are sufficiently large enough to do the job, but they command a premium price, if you have a brake you can fold one up and pop rivet the corners and then run a bead of silicone sealant to make them water tight.  If you do decide to make a pan I would go out at least 6 inches on all sides to make sure that you catch anything  it sprays or splashes off.  A lot of fellows are using an outdoor pond pump in a 5 gal bucket with a lid and running a drain from the tray straight to the pail and submerging the pump in coolant.  As long as the coolant is water soluble and does not contain mass amounts of chips they do a really good job and are pretty cheap to build.  If you need help designing the pan or the pail/pump LMK and I will be glad to help you find the parts and get it set up and running.  Congrats on the 602 also.  It looks like a pretty nice machine from the pic I saw on Google.  Don't forget to ask when ever you need help, some one is almost always available that can help you get straightened out and going.  That's what we are all here for!!!

Bob


----------



## Ray C (Mar 14, 2014)

Is there any way you can improve the situation with your air compressor?  What's the situation with your air compressor; is it too small or are you cramped for space? 

I'm telling you man, I switched to KoolMist and never looked back!  You don't have to run it at full output to get very effective cooling.


Ray


----------



## Fabrickator (Mar 14, 2014)

I have a G0602 and IMHO, the std. drip pan wouldn't be adequate for a coolant system.  A mist system may be OK assuming that it runs at a greatly reduce flow rate.

What I did was make a magnetic, gravity feed, drip oiling system that works good w/ minimum mess. It's fully adjustable and provides good flow control with the shut off valve. I can set it for stationary cuts (splash guard) or traveling cuts (cross feed) and even move it to my mill.  I don't use it for most operations, but it comes in handy for parting, tapping and heavy cuts that develop a lot of heat.  I also keep a large cookie sheet under the lathe bed that's easy to pull out and clean.  I take it off when not using it and hang it on the side of my tool box.  I run Rigid dark cutting oil in it and it really doesn't make much of a mess (sling) because of the lower speeds I run and the oil viscosity. 






If you are planning on getting a G0602, there are several mods to make it better machine.  I've documented them on another site, so I won't go into that again here, but you may want to check it out before buying.

http://www.projectsinmetal.com/forum/general-discussion/diary-of-a-new-g0602/


----------



## dave2176 (Mar 14, 2014)

Larry,
Yes a mister might be better as it will certainlt save some spray. I use flood with KoolMist 77 on my lathe. What I find is that the piece I'm turning isn't the biggest problem.  The coolant will wick down to the chuck which sends it flying. It comes off the back of the chuck at about 2:00 flies over the back pan and off the front of the chuck at 11:00 to 8:00 and heads for the floor. If you do go with flood you should consider shielding those areas. I use my stock drip pan.

Dave


----------



## xalky (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm in total agreement about a mister setup. I have the Kool-mist setup that I can move to any machine. There's little to no mess. It can be adjusted to very low flow, and works just as well that way. It's worth every penny. I use it on the mill, the lathe, and the surface grinder. Setting it up is a 2 minute ordeal when it needs to be moved to a different machine. I love my KoolMist setup.

The only drawback for you is that you might need a bigger compressor.

Marcel


----------



## gorlosky (Mar 14, 2014)

Please send pictures and links for the Kool mist.


----------



## xalky (Mar 14, 2014)

Here's a link to the one I have. http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=505-1982&PMPXNO=950828&PARTPG=INLMK32



The one I have has the 12" flexible nozzle on it. I wish I had gotten the one with the 18" nozzle on it. The extra length would come in handy. It's like $20 more for the extra 6" of Nozzle, which is why I didn't get it, because I'm cheap.:whistle: I use a 1gal windshield washer bottle as the coolant reservoir , It's easier to move around , between machines, that way.


----------



## Baithog (Mar 14, 2014)

Ray -> The compressor is one of those little integral tank things meant to power a small nailer. It will inflate tires and do blow offs in short bursts. I have used it a lot for its intended purpose, but it doesn't have much cfm capacity and my neighbor can hear it from inside their house when its running in the shop. A mister shouldn't need much air flow, so maybe I can figure out a way to muffle the beast. I liked Wermie's setup, if I can get enough air volume. 

Larry


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 14, 2014)

If You don't want to use the compressor a pump up bug sprayer can be made into a nice collant system.


----------



## Baithog (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry all. I got some kinda bug that knocked me out for a couple o days.

I can see where flood coolant could be an exciting proposition at speed. I have no desire to build an enclosure to contain that kind of conflagration. I like the drip idea for the lathe. When I get the lathe, if I can swing it past SWMB, I'll put a screened drain fitting on the pan before putting it on the bench. I imagine most of the drips will be consumed, and the drain will take care of what little extra there is.

For my X2 mill that is about half converted to CNC... For that I think I need to do something about my compressor situation and use a mist system.

Now, back to the bathroom reno and drawing up bench plans for the planned lathe.

Larry


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 17, 2014)

The little air brush compressors that HF sales would run a mister and should be pritty quiet.
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-6-hp-40-psi-oilless-airbrush-compressor-93657.html


The way I have my mister set up it uses less than 1/4 oz of coolant in 2 hrs of use. and no mist or mess. I never see it in the chip pan


----------



## drs23 (Mar 17, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> The little air brush compressors that HF sales would run a mister and should be pritty quiet.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/1-6-hp-40-psi-oilless-airbrush-compressor-93657.html
> 
> 
> The way I have my mister set up it uses less than 1/4 oz of coolant in 2 hrs of use. and no mist or mess. I never see it in the chip pan



Do tell. More. With pictures. That sounds like a sound plan.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 17, 2014)

I will have to get pics. I had some on here when I made my ER40 collet chuck. I am using the trico mister I run 15psi to the mister. then open the air valve just enough to blow chips from the tool then crack open the coolant vale just enough to drop the air timp. if I put my finger in front of it the air is cold and finger bearly gets wet. Works realy well no mess. I do not use the airbrush compressor as I have a 60 gal.7hp I do know of some one using that compressor for mist. I am using less pressure and cfm than an airbrush. so no reason why it wouldn't work. I do not have to wory about nois in my shop. Thank god.:happyhappy:


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 22, 2014)

Here is pic of my mister in action.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Doesn't show much as there isn't enough comming out to see.

- - - Updated - - -

And here is using a pump sprayer for drip coolant can also be used for flood. For some one that can't use a compressor this works great. I am using a little $6.95 unit from walmart. A 1 or 2 gallon sprayer would be better. I just through this together to show that it will work quite well.


----------

